# Help... Muffler Question...



## jcorrea7 (May 22, 2009)

What Mufflers do you all recommend? I got a 400ci that has been bored out, mild cam, flat top pistons, and has had some head work. It currently has hooker Long tube headers with 2 1/2" new exhaust pipe on stock mufflers. I want to get the most aggresive sounding exhaust out there. Any advice?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flow baby flow*

Flowmasters
Just my opinion after working in an exhaust shop for 7 years.


----------



## jcorrea7 (May 22, 2009)

*series...*



LastOutlaw said:


> Flowmasters
> Just my opinion after working in an exhaust shop for 7 years.


What series? the original 40 series? super 44? etc...


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Flowmasters are good but you can also check out these guys:
Pypes Performance Exhaust - Home Page
They even have sound clips.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have the 3" Pro Street series with X pipe from PYPES.
They are LOUD, sound aggressive and heads turn before I even arrive. They really announce your presence. So many people have complimented me on the sound and a few even asked if I had the VOE. The VOE has a deeper rumble where as the PYPES has a higher pitch. 

On the downside, The droan at about 30-35mph can wear on your ear drums. Overall I like the set up. I have heard Flowmasters as well, and they also sound great. If one is looking for a really Loud aggressive sound Pypes has it.

Mine sounds like this on the 70 GTO>> Pypes Performance Exhaust - GM Sounds


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Back Pressure*

I only have experience with the 40 series.
Keep in mind that the size is crucial. If you open it up too much you will lose back pressure robbing you of bottom end takeoff. I put a 3" exhaust on a mini van once with a v6 engine as an experiment. There was not enough back pressure and the city bus stomped me going up a hill from a standing start. Grin.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running Magnaflow mufflers and the sound is real good with no droan.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

magnaflow, pypes, flow-tech. They all flow better than 'flowmasters' Somebody should sue them for using that name.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Buy some Spintech mufflers and don't look back.You'll love them!


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

glass packs sound like old school muscle, nice rumble and cheap. the ole cherry bombs!!
12 inch will scream


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jcorrea7 said:


> What Mufflers do you all recommend? I got a 400ci that has been bored out, mild cam, flat top pistons, and has had some head work. It currently has hooker Long tube headers with 2 1/2" new exhaust pipe on stock mufflers. I want to get the most aggresive sounding exhaust out there. Any advice?



Ceramic-coated headers, Kooks exhaust with the quieter Magnaflows. No drone at high speeds, but sounds good around town. My two cents..........


----------



## wallawallaron (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 68 GTO with RA III and Pypes with Violators. Very agressive. I have 496 GTX with flowmasters. More mellow. LOUD. No reasonance in the fowmasters. Violators howl.
I would do flow tech if I had it do again or Pypes Pro-street.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Ceramic-coated headers, Kooks exhaust with the quieter Magnaflows. No drone at high speeds, but sounds good around town. My two cents..........


:agree Sound great and the rest of the system is sweet also!!!


----------

